# Ideas on well casing covering



## Wooden Paradise LLC (May 7, 2011)

Hello all,
My cousin recently contacted me needing something to cover her well casing in her front yard. We were thinking of a wishing well or something, but would also like it to be unique. Wishing wells are very common, so any other ideas anyone has would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

A light house? A barn? Whatever you do make, I suppose you'll need plenty of room for insulation. We do and, we're in AZ.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

I vote for a wishing well....


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Diving board.:laughing:


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

A half a dozen pink flamingos. 
Wind driven lawn mobiles.
A snowman made of styrofoam.
A sand sculpture of a mermaid.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

A model of the Space shuttle/Rocket or a sign saying "Entrance to the Batcave" :icon_smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*well head cover....*

Why not this?  
*





*​​​


----------



## TonyBal (May 17, 2011)

A rusted out car on blocks! :smile:


----------



## blackestate (Feb 28, 2011)

I would would build an old fashion windmill, so it looks like it is connected and pumping from the well!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I actually use one of these*

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...panese+garden+lamp&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=


japanese-garden-lamp-lighting.jpg

It just sits on the well cap and unfortunately mine doesn't cover all of it.
I saw lots of these when I visited/worked in Japan in the '90s and
became a big fan of the Japanese style, especially their use of water features in small gardens. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

blackestate said:


> I would would build an old fashion windmill, so it looks like it is connected and pumping from the well!


I second this emotion.


----------

